# Exchange rate in Hurghada



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

I always get a better £ exchange rate in the money exchange kiosks in Hurghada than in the UK, can anyone tell me the exchange rate over there please for English pounds sterling


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alexander4455 said:


> I always get a better £ exchange rate in the money exchange kiosks in Hurghada than in the UK, can anyone tell me the exchange rate over there please for English pounds sterling


Round about 9.77LE for £1 but you will have to trawl round the exchange shops to find the best rate....the one in Dahar on the same street as the Empire Hotel always used to give the best rate but that was a few years ago.


----------



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tourist rate (Forex ATM) in hotel lobby in Sharm is 9.74 for sterling, 7.89 for euro and 6.10 for USD this (Sat) morning.


----------

